# Move selector lever to position p - key stuck in ignition



## MattiasE (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a Europen Phaeton 3.2 litre V6 (gasoline) from 2003 that is giving me some problems. When I am finnished driving I put the gear lever to parking position and turn off the ignition. I then get a message "Move selector lever to position p" and the key is stuck in the ignition. 

So far, I have been able to get the error message away (and with that also been able to get the key out) by starting the car and move the gear lever around. Some times I have managed by only starting the system (by not holding my foot on the brake pedal). But tonight I couldnt get it fixed after numerous tries. I then simply waited in the car, because I didnt really know what to do, and after maybe five minuts the system shut down (energy saving mode?) and I could finally get the key out. 

When I tried google the error message I found some topics about it on the Touareg forums, but they got the error message while driving and it had to do with the keyless system (which my car doesnt have). 

Anyone know what might be causing this problem? My local VW dealer is not very used to Phaetons (I am the only on in my town with one). 

/Mattias


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know what the problem might be, but your owner's booklet 3.1.1 (General information) shows you how to remove the ignition key with an emergency release button.........................so this might not be such an uncommon issue.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Mattias: 

Welcome to the forum community. 

We have a Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) that is more or less the repository of all our collected wisdom from the past 6 years. The link to this FAQ is always present at the top of page 1 of the forum topic list. 

My guess, based on what you have said, is that you have a damaged part in the shift lever assembly. Try having a look at this post, which describes a related problem (not your problem exactly, but very closely related), and provides links to another discussion that will show you exactly what I think is causing your problem: Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park. 

Michael


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> My guess, based on what you have said, is that you have a damaged part in the shift lever assembly.


 Agree with Michael. There is a gearstick position sensor board (which is the printed circuit board you can see on this picture, courtesy of Michael, I believe): 










It is prone to failure on Tiptronics. At about 100 euros, it is pretty cheap to replace. One way to diagnose the failure is by observing the gear indicator diagram on the dash display: The gearbox is in a limp mode if all the gears are lit up simultaneously. This fault should also throw diagnostic error codes. 

If there are no fault codes at the gearbox control unit, it may not be the position sensor but the mechanical link between the gearstick and the gearbox: There is one mechanical cable from the gearstick to the gearbox. Looking at the service manual, it plays a critical role in moving the gearbox to the parking position. This cable can be adjusted. There is a detailed explanation in VAG manuals - process is somewhat complicated and car needs to be lifted up. 

In the worst case there may be something broken in the shifter mechanical assembly. It is pretty expensive, nearly 1000 euros. But since your problem is intermittent, this is hopefully not the case. 
If I were you I would start by reading fault codes from the gearbox. It they indicate a failure on the position sensing PCB, that's cheap to replace. If no error codes, I would have the cable adjusted (or DIY it). 

Jouko


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Mattias: 

I had the exact same problem and it ended up being a coin that had worked its way into the shift mechanism. It obviously came from coins laying on the console and finally dropping below to the shift mechanism. i believe it was from the original owner as I didn't leave coins on the console. It was na easy fix but fooled them for awhile as the coin was not readily visible. 

As for the emergency release button for the key, i believe I've read that feature is not available on the early Phaetons such as yours and mine. 

Jim X


----------



## pittsaero (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine did the same thing. It was the button you push to move the lever out of park. If it does not pop all the way out when it goes into park the car doesn't know it is fully in park. I pulled the lever off, cleaned & lubricated the mechanism & it has worked fine since.


----------



## MattiasE (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! 

I have acutally been silently browsing this forum for about a year now (two weeks before I bought my precious) 

Anyway, I believe I have the same problem as pittsaero wrote about. I found a video on youtube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo3tAj7TWt8&feature=related) last night and decided to test that strategy today. It worked three times in a row, so I guess the problem is kind of solved. 

/Mattias


----------



## MattiasE (Nov 23, 2009)

I have read alot of warnings involved with disassembling the gear lever, how it is easy to break a sliding plastic plate. But if I am just going to remove the lether grip at the top and clean the "parking button" on the gear lever, those warnings can be ignored, right? The leather grip should come off by following the instructions on this picture 










taken from the following page: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1683482#post18113248 

/Mattias


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> But if I am just going to remove the lether grip at the top and clean the "parking button" on the gear lever, those warnings can be ignored, right?


 Well, NO. Once you remove that metal pin in the picture and pull up the gearstick you will get out the "whole thing" meaning that once you are going to put it back in, you will need to make sure it slides in through the "passage" on the slider! 

Another thing is, that it is child's play to get the shifter back in the place as long as you pull out the button on the lever BEFORE you remove the stick. The button comes out (until you hear a click and notice that it stays a bit further out than normal) and it will stay there. This way you do not have to worry about the button mechanism - when installing, just push in the gear stick as far as it takes to get the locking pin back into place. Do be careful with the sliding thing! And note that the shifter CAN be pushed in too far, breaking the slider. It is easy to find the right height if you put the pin halfway in and try to push it in while you push down the stick. 

BUT since you are going to fiddle with the button you will most likely end up pushing in the selector button. You need to get it back out before installing the shifter! Michael and others have posted info on how to get it back to the right position. 

The mechanics inside the gear stick are pretty simple. The button actuates a shaft, which mates with the mechanics inside the lower shifter assembly. It is much more complicated down there. I hope that lubricating just the gear stick does the trick (pittsaero's experiences suggest that). 

Jouko


----------



## MattiasE (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, good that I was patience and didnt try it right away then. I lubricated the button from the outside with some easy flowing lubricant and so far that has been enough. If the problem comes back I will have the guys at my local VW workshop disassemble the gear lever and clean it proparly on my next service. 

/Mattias


----------

